# Taking your skills to make a living



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

The P&P Industry has given us a broad base of general knowledge. Use this to your advantage!

For us we do restoration and insurance adjusting...ie Fire/Water/Mold/Drying and those dang Insurance Companies. Yes there is a lot of schooling to get your certifications/licensing but it affords the contractor other avenues to earn a good living. 

How many of us have tarped a roof? All of us...duh....but why don't you go tarp a fire damaged roof and make $2500 in 4 hours? Its out there folks...you just have to have the ambition to get it! Did 1 today. Yes P3 you will get a call on Tuesday for rebuild 

Here is a couple pics. Enjoy and get out there and earn a good decent income. Any questions? I can help. I'm tired of listening to the complaining :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Absolutley. I would tell the same thing to all of the NGs here who talk about banding together against these nationals, which will never happen. If you want to make a difference, go use your skills in the private market. More money, more dignity, and the chance to grow your business.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> The P&P Industry has given us a broad base of general knowledge. Use this to your advantage!
> 
> For us we do restoration and insurance adjusting...ie Fire/Water/Mold/Drying and those dang Insurance Companies. Yes there is a lot of schooling to get your certifications/licensing but it affords the contractor other avenues to earn a good living.
> 
> ...


Best post i have read on here in along time. AS i have been in the reo preservation industry for 6 years. I just started to understand this and have started to obtain these same types of jobs. Fire board ups and roof tarps. Along with insurance pump outs. The money is still there just have to seek it from diffrent sources. We just did a 2800.00 pump out that only included pumping the basement, and running 2 commercial dehumidifiers for 2 days for an insurance company. much better than what fas/safeguard would have paid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

How do we sign up with these companies?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

You don't "sign up".... Listen to a police scanner and chase them. Emergency mitigation is big bucks. Have an ironclad contract that states for "emergency services only" UNLESS you want to be in the Insurance Repair field then you need to be certified and appropriately insured. You bill directly to the Insurance Company. They will ask for your CGL, Tax ID# and your invoice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

So I stand on the sideline while someone's house is on fire and tell them I'm there to do the boarding? Hmmm


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> So I stand on the sideline while someone's house is on fire and tell them I'm there to do the boarding? Hmmm


No. PM Fremont. He will tell you the process. Get your certification, insurance and training. You'd be fine. He helped me big time when my house flooded.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

So you sign a contract with the HO immediately after the incident, and the insurance CO pays based on that contract? Do you ever get pushback from the insurance CO like you would on repairs?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> You don't "sign up".... Listen to a police scanner and chase them. Emergency mitigation is big bucks. Have an ironclad contract that states for "emergency services only" UNLESS you want to be in the Insurance Repair field then you need to be certified and appropriately insured. You bill directly to the Insurance Company. They will ask for your CGL, Tax ID# and your invoice.


A whole new breed of "ambulance chasers" may be born. I can see it all now. Guy gets all crispy and is being taken to hospital, immediately behind the ambulance is the lawyer, soon followed by the guy in the duct tape truck ready to board up. 
Seriously though it is a good thing to get into. We have done a few Emergency Mitigation services in the past, friend works at the local insurance agency. Guess who they call at all hours for the crazy stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

EmmCeeDee said:


> So you sign a contract with the HO immediately after the incident, and the insurance CO pays based on that contract? Do you ever get pushback from the insurance CO like you would on repairs?


No pushback at all. Remember the homeowner is responsible to "protect the asset" for the insurance company and the mortgage holder. The Policy does pay for this. Normally....I say normally loosely, the deductible is not withheld from the emergency mitigation services. 

OK as far as ambulance chasing....Yep I've chased a few in my day and I'll tell you the homeowners are happy to have "anyone" help them in their time of need. Remember the Golden Rule! If you have no compassion for the family that just had a catastrophe then this would not be for you. Truthfully....not 1 of our crews don't have to turn their head to wipe an eye now and then.....especially those with Children. 

There is a lot a crew can do to help. Remember this is for the boarding/tarping only. The other emergency services need to be completed by trained and certified contractors such as the Odor Control, Structural Drying, Extraction, Content Mitigation and the ultimate rebuild. We do all these services except rebuild just recently added to the job description. 

There are ways to get this work without the "chasing"...... You just got to know how and with whom you need to "hook up" with. 

OK got to get to work:blink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

The key to success with any business is repeat customers. Not sure how one gets repeat calls from this type of work unless you are the Go To guy for the insurance company.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HomeProConsult said:


> The key to success with any business is repeat customers. Not sure how one gets repeat calls from this type of work unless you are the Go To guy for the insurance company.


There's ways and there is ways.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> There's ways and there is ways.


What?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Make friends with the dudes at the FD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

We use a system that works for us and is very successful.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> We use a system that works for us and is very successful.





For the low low one time price of $499 you'll send them the how to book, won't you?


:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HomeProConsult said:


> What?


In other words, do your research. There is a large industry set up for dealing with this and they are very successful. As with anything, there is always a process to follow. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> In other words, do your research. There is a large industry set up for dealing with this and they are very successful. As with anything, there is always a process to follow. Best of luck to you.


Amen bro. It seems people want to be "handed" their piece of the pie and not do their due diligence to earn their way through. Geesh, never ceases to amaze me how people think you will just fork over insider tips. Seriously people, many have worked hard to forge the relationships in place to get where they are. Just offering it up on an open forum would be foolish to say the least. 
Do your homework, get certified/licensed. Bang on doors, and pick up the phone. Be PROactive not INactive. 

Rant over


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Amen bro. It seems people want to be "handed" their piece of the pie and not do their due diligence to earn their way through. Geesh, never ceases to amaze me how people think you will just fork over insider tips. Seriously people, many have worked hard to forge the relationships in place to get where they are. Just offering it up on an open forum would be foolish to say the least.
> Do your homework, get certified/licensed. Bang on doors, and pick up the phone. Be PROactive not INactive.
> 
> Rant over


Amen


----------

